
Ask HN: How did you meet your spouse? - gallerdude
And I guess a follow-up: how did you know? Half of me thinks that you have to work hard and be diligent to make it work, and the other half thinks it&#x27;s just a matter of good interaction between your natural selves.
======
jakebasile
I met my wife at the Barrels camp in the Paw dungeon in EverQuest. We had a
good time and added each other to our friends list. As we played together more
often we grew closer and became actual friends. We started a guild together
(which bombed) and branched out into playing other games as well. We moved to
City of Heroes and then World of Warcraft. Eventually I grew the nerve to tell
her I'd fallen for her as more than a friend. It took some time but eventually
she admitted that she reciprocated.

I knew she was the one when I realized that anything I played would be better
with her involved. This was easily extended so that I knew anything (game or
not) I did would be better with her involved. I've been proven correct so far
:)

Aside: it's fun to tell people I met my wife in a dungeon, with a pause before
I say "in a video game".

Edit to expand: We had our 7th anniversary in October and we were together a
while before getting hitched. To answer your question, relationships take a
combination of effort and initial chemistry. My wife and I had shared
interests from the start which helped build a foundation to handle life's
trials as we grew up together.

~~~
gallerdude
Cute! I like the metric of realizing that she makes everything better, it's a
good rule of thumb!

------
mrdependable
My friend's girlfriend at the time liked me enough that she wanted to set me
up with one of her friends. She described her as "gorgeous" which I took to
mean the exact opposite. A little while later they invited me to go on a hike
with them and some other friends of theirs, and what do you know, the girl she
wanted to set me up with was there. Her friend wasn't lying, she was gorgeous,
to the point that I was pretty intimidated. I immediately wrote it off and
thought, "What the hell was my friend's girlfriend thinking, her friend would
never go for me." As the hike went on, I overheard her talking about a band
that I liked so I jumped into the conversation. We ended up talking for the
entire hike and I was pretty fascinated that we had so much in common as that
rarely happens.

After that day I kept thinking about her, but the thought of her being
interested in me seemed too far-fetched. Then out of the blue her friend says
that, my now wife, asked her to pass her number to me. The rest is history.
We've been married two years now and have a daughter together.

~~~
gvajravelu
What a great story!

------
partisan
I met her on a trip during senior year of high school and I pretty much was
smitten from the moment I saw her. We were playing cards and she was my
partner though we didn't know each other. She talked some serious trash and
was super confident and smart. After the 4 day trip, she went back to her
boarding school and we wrote letters back and forth (the 90's were so quaint)
with the occasional long distance phone call. We ended up attending the same
college and were already dating by then. We got married many years later after
growing apart and growing back together. I'm always in awe of couples who
manage to stay together as they transition to adulthood. You are each very
different people from start to end.

The hard work of the relationship is in being your natural selves, in
maintaining open communication with your partner and yourself. You have to
know what you want and communicate it to your partner and you should encourage
your partner to do the same. It's very easy to build resentment and bottle
those feelings up. That said, remember that beyond being the best partner you
can be, you are not responsible for your partner's happiness.

~~~
l33tbro
Very sweet. I'm interested particularly in the 'growing back together' caveat.
I'm soon to marry, and hope to keep to the path of open communication. But it
seems easier said than done once responsibilities pile up and free time
becomes scarce.

~~~
partisan
It is true that once life happens (kids, work, health), it can be difficult. I
don't have the answer. My marriage is in a different place on the success
spectrum every day and I don't think it is such that you can set it and forget
it. You know where success is: open communication. Use that as your compass
when you lose your way. You've found the person you love so you are halfway
there.

Some pessimistic advice for the other readers who maybe aren't that far down
the path of commitment:

\- Don't get married if you are the type who always needs something better. I
hope this is self-explanatory.

\- The same if you can't find contentment/happiness in yourself. Another
person can't give you that.

\- Don't have children to save a marriage.

------
AnimalMuppet
Where did we meet? At church.

How did I know? Because everyone else I dated, I'd be talking to, and suddenly
I'd realize that I had no idea what planet her brain was on. I just couldn't
understand where she was coming from, at all. With my wife, sometimes she'd
have to explain, but the explanation always showed that she was coming from
somewhere I could understand.

Also, as we got closer to each other, I never hit a wall. There was never a
line inside her mind or heart that I wasn't allowed to cross, to see what was
behind it. She never kept a private version of her that I was excluded from.
(I'm not talking physically here, I'm talking about her mind and her heart.)

> Half of me thinks that you have to work hard and be diligent to make it
> work, and the other half thinks it's just a matter of good interaction
> between your natural selves.

It's kind of both.

It better be "good interaction between your natural selves". Do you want it to
be hard work? For the next 50 years? It has to be OK for you to be your
natural self. You can't maintain anything else for the long term.

And yet, you do have to work at it. If you put zero effort into it, well... if
you pay for nothing, nothing is what you're going to get. I found in my own
marriage that, every year to year and a half, we realized that we weren't as
close as we used to be, and we made a deliberate effort to rebuild. But
feeling like we're still in the honeymoon phase after 20 years was worth it,
definitely.

~~~
gallerdude
I love all of this! Do you think the reason she was so honest was just because
you clicked so well?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I think she was honest because she was honest. I think she let me see who she
was because, first, she wasn't a mess inside, and second, because we were
clicking enough that she trusted me.

------
jasonkester
On the beach in Thailand.

I was living on Tonsai for the winter rock climbing season. She came out to do
the same about a month after me, arriving on New Years day. I struck up a
conversation and we sat on a log and watched the sunset.

A couple months later, I abandoned my idea of working North through China and
instead followed her to Australia where we bought a cheap van and spent
another month or so surfing. Eventually I followed her home and we've been
together ever since.

Every New Years, we make a point of ending up on a West-facing beach to watch
the sunset together.

On the 10th anniversary of meeting, we flew ourselves, our kids, and as many
of our friends as we could convince back to that same beach and got married as
the sun set.

A bit sappy, I know. But feel free to appropriate it if you and your spouse
ever need a better story.

~~~
oliv__
Nah that's amazing! Congrats

------
zapperdapper
Met through common interest in scuba diving. Ten years together now, and will
be together until RIP - 150% sure of it. She is the best thing that ever
happened to me and I would be lost without her.

What works? I guess it's different for everyone. If I was giving advice I'd
say look above all for genuine loving kindness and compassion - that will take
things a long way. Way above looks, money, and it pretty much trumps
everything else. Look for someone who is not quick to anger and forgives
easily. Looks for common interests - even if they sound a bit silly: bird-
watching, love of nature, love of diving, a nice walk together, the same TV
shows.

Traits to avoid: neurotic, OCD, control freak, passive-agressive, sulker,
fails to compromise or meet you half way on anything, lazy.

Pro tip: live together before you get married. People are good at hiding who
they really are. Live together and the facade falls pretty quickly.

p.s. there is always some compromise.

p.p.s. Your belief that if you just "do the right thing" it will work out come
what may will probably lead to disappointment - it always takes two to tango.

Good luck!!!!

~~~
nsnick
This is how my parents met.

------
darreld
I was an F-15 electrician in an aircraft maiantenance outfit in the Air Force.
She came in as a jet engine mechanic and we got close. At that time I was just
getting interested in 8-bit computers (Atari). When we were newly together she
would sit next to me and read BASIC source code listings for me to type in for
hours out of Analog and ANTIC magazines. If that’s not a keeper I don’t know
what is. That was 35 years ago and she’d still do it if I asked.

------
bkohlmann
My ex girlfriend (it had been a few years!) set us up via email. I was in San
Diego and she was in Austin.

I was an f/a-18 flight instructor at the time out of Miramar, and
coincidentally, the scheduling officer. I found a student who needed a cross
country training mission, and requisitioned a jet for the weekend to complete
the students training...and also meet this girl.

Thing was, our jets were always broken, so they rarely let us take them more
than one leg away from home base. Austin was two legs.

I went into my executive officer and told him my plan...then mentioned I’d be
meeting a former Miss Texas. He instantly signed off.

So, in many ways, I have all of you fine tax paying citizens to thank for
meeting my future wife.

When I arrived in Austin, we had a (normal) oil leak which got all over my
flight suit, so I smelled terrible. Fortunately it didn’t phase my future wife
as she met us on the tarmac.

We dated for 4 months, then we’re married 4 months after that. We’ve been
together 5+ years and have 2 kids now.

~~~
quickthrower2
"Take my breath away" on many levels

------
jlv2
We met online, in 1984.

We were in college and she posted on USENET making a reference to the
Foundation series. It was obvious.

~~~
gallerdude
This is the most HN one so far. Very awesome!

------
taylodl
High school chemistry partner. We never dated in high school and ended up
running into each other later in college. That's when we started dating. We've
been married now for 27 years.

------
CodeWriter23
OkCupid.com + almost CyberStalking her via my “favorites” list. She initially
told me she wasn’t available for dating. I liked her profile enough that I
favorited it, and checked her profile every 2-3 days each time I sat down to
email more women to get dates. When her profile changed, I messaged her asking
if she was available now.

I got a 3 hour IM chat out of that. Which led to a date. Which led to more
dates. Which led to me seeing a For Rent sign across the street from her
place, and me fleeing the house I had occupied with my ex. Which led to a lot
of impromptu interaction. Making dinner together and sharing plans helped us
see what living together could be like. Which led to asking her to go to The
Star Trek Experience in Vegas. Which led to the conception of our daughter.
When our daughter was 3, I felt our relationship would stand the test of time,
and asked her to marry me.

She said I was the only guy to contact her twice.

The ways I knew: she is brilliant, funny, agrees with me just enough to make
things smooth, disagrees with me just enough to make things challenging and
interesting (and inducing growth for both of us), ahem, great sex. But now
after 9 years, it’s just every few days to a week, something happens between
us that affirms our match is a great one, and we are lucky to have found each
other.

Edit: prior to meeting her, the dozens of women I dated helped me see what I
wanted, what I didn’t want, what I could put up with. And most importantly,
what I was bringing to the table.

------
JSeymourATL
> how did you know?

If you're serious, an Engagement Encounter weekend could be a huge help. These
are intense retreats formatted for 1:1 conversations, couples are
coached/counseled to discuss and explore a ton of life topics. The retreat my
fiancé (now wife of 14 years) and I attended was sponsored by the Catholic
Church. (By the way, they welcomed individuals of all faith traditions and
weren't overly preachy.) It's rare anymore that people have the time & space
to really talk and share deeply. Can't recommend enough, especially if you
have doubts. Many couples I know shared similar experience. >
[http://www.engagedencounter.org/](http://www.engagedencounter.org/)

------
pascalxus
I met my wife on match.com After using at least 5 different dating sites over
a 10 year period, one of them finally paid off.

for all the single guys out there, looking for a GF, here's the strategy.
Write a script to copy and paste an intro paragraph and message (make sure to
customize it to the profile) every girl you can possibly find, that meets your
requirements. It's just a numbers game, the more you play the lottery, the
greater the chance of winning. And you only need to win once, for it all to
work out. Of course, these days, I expect, there's a lot more captcha's and
robo detection mitigation to overcome - I mean it's preferable to bar hopping.
But, I bet with some machine learning, you could optimize your response rate.

~~~
gallerdude
Would you call it inherently better than bar-hopping? Dating services just
seem like a huge slog so far...

~~~
pascalxus
Sure, the rejection rate is much higher on dating sites, but that's because
the barrier to entries is lower. Just, don't take it personal, treat it as
something abstract, like imagine your using a brute force algorithm to crack a
code. Its just a matter time before you get in. Just, gotta keep messaging
until you get that date. Based on talks I've had with coworkers and friends, a
typical first message response rate is something in the 5-10% range. Hey,
that's a lot better than most marketing campaigns. With a first date
percentage in the 1-2% range.

I know that sounds hopelessly low, but, as Paul graham says, in beginning, you
gotta do things that don't scale.

------
allhailkatt
We met through gaming -- a mutual friend was in two different Dungeons &
Dragons games (well, D&D and WoD) with us, and introduced us.

Honestly, he took my breath away at first sight. And then we hit it off by
talking about how to make an incredibly harsh encounter for our mutual friend.
Eventually, I invited him out for a group happy hour, then to the after party
at my place, then dragged him into my bedroom (to which he replied with "Yes,
ma'am").

A lot of hard work went into the relationship. We've been through job loss, a
disability diagnosis, moving cross-country, and money problems. But through
it, there's no one else I would rather have with me. He's the kindest person
I've ever met.

The biggest thing is we both had a good handle on ourselves emotionally first.
We both take a lot of time to figure ourselves out, then we're honest and we
trust each other. We trust that when we say something awful, it was
miscommunication, and we need to talk more not less.

Going on five years, and we're consistently complimented on the strength of
our relationship by friends and relatives. It's awesome. 10/10, worth the time
investment

~~~
gallerdude
Hey, that’s beautiful! Props to you for taking the initiative!

------
throwaway713824
I met my wife on a dating website (plenty of fish). This is not an indicator
that dating sites are effective, they had failed me for at least 10 years
previously (ie I tried online dating off and on for 10 years with no success).
So dating sites hadn't changed, but I had changed. Younger me wouldn't have
messaged the woman who became my wife. Over time I had learned what my "must
haves": job/career, independence, intelligence, compatible sense of humor.

How did I know? I have a farting problem at times, and I crop dusted a store
we were in, then she did the same thing. We laughed and laughed.

------
jetti
I met my wife on the website Plenty of Fish. It was actually tragedy that
brought us together. I was home from college for a week due because of school
shooting. We talked the night I got home and then met later that week. 6
months later I proposed and we have been together almost 10 years and married
for 5.

>how did you know?

I genuinely enjoyed being around her and when I wasn't with her I would think
about her and smile. After 3 months of dating we ended up going on a 5 day
cruise together and things went smashing. We enjoyed each other's company and
had a blast together. There wasn't one second that I wished that I wasn't
there with her. After that, I knew for sure that she was the person I was
going to marry.

>Half of me thinks that you have to work hard and be diligent to make it work,
and the other half thinks it's just a matter of good interaction between your
natural selves.

There is work involved. It gets too easy to start taking your spouse for
granted. Just small things like planning a spontaneous date night or some
other surprise can go a long way but that takes effort.

------
lsiunsuex
Match.com - 'been together for 12 years; married for 7. Would have never met
her in person; we lived on opposite sides of the city; into completely
different things. 1st date was generic Starbucks coffee by her house; 2nd date
landed on 4th of July - went to Niagara Falls with my parents and her mother.
Everyone had dinner together. I know a lot of guys don't introduce parents
until much later but it worked out in this case.

She took the obligatory programming classes in college but ended up with a
degree in Phycology. Didn't do much with it, ended up being an office manager
for a decade or so. Went back to school to be a Dental Hygienist and has been
doing that for about 2 years now. Top of her class both times.

We bicker all the time; you couldn't find 2 more different people but I'm not
sure I could ever be with someone else :)

------
bradknowles
Friday night sushi night

My best friend (and co-worker) and his wife did a regular event every Friday
night at their favorite sushi place. I was invited one time and decided I
needed a break from work, and so I agreed.

At the event, the woman who would ultimately become my wife was at the other
end of the table, and I over heard her talking about an upcoming trip she was
going to be taking with some friends to see the famous Frank Lloyd Wright
“Fallingwater” house. FLW has always been my favorite architect, so that
caught my attention and we talked quite a while. I later discovered that she
was the only woman I have ever met who had also read “The Silmarillion”, by
Tolkien.

Many things have happened since, but it wasn’t long before I realized that
everything was better when we were together.

Almost twenty years now. Wow! I can hardly believe it!

------
marpstar
Best Buy. I worked as a Geek Squad agent and she worked in CD/DVDs. Found out
we had similar taste in music and I won her over with my long hair and shitty
rock band. 10 years ago next summer.

~~~
barry0079
You would be amazed at how sexy "shitty rock" bands are.

------
muzani
On one "pre graduation party" there was a list of other students who signed up
for the party, as well as their phone number.

I filtered it down to girls who come from my state, doing an engineering
degree, who were the cheapest to SMS.

I planned to send multiple "Happy Holidays!" SMSes to those girls. But the
Telco lines locked up because apparently everyone else sends SMSes during the
eve of a holiday too.

So I only got one SMS out. It was to a girl whose name started with A, in the
civil engineering faculty (which was course A).

I like the tough girls. She was practically an orphan, never backs down on her
opinion, a sweet girl who could handle all the cursing and swearing of a 95%
male construction site.

------
TaylorGood
Instagram over a year ago. Everyone knows how often we press one profile /
picture and end up on six different ones. Basically that.

We have a mutual friend who announced he was leaving his company via IG. Saw
her profile thanks to his post, but it was private. Did a follow request and
went to tennis. After, I had a private message from her which led to back and
forth conversation. She is a beautiful entrepreneur. Knowing this was a
limited window where A) she was single and B) I have her interest I suggested
we go on a walk that night. We did and within 24 hours knew we were dating and
that this is it.

------
atonse
A mutual friend introduced us because she was interested in volunteering to
mentor kids, and I was already doing it.

I knew because it just felt obvious. Can't really say it any other way.

Married 7 years next spring. I'd say through everything, the most important
thing is, no matter how unpleasant it gets, keep communicating. Like someone
else said, don't bottle things up and let resentment grow. Talk it out. Text
it out, whatever it takes.

And yes, you have to put energy into making it work. You were after all two
completely separate people for decades, whose lives have now merged in the
most intimate way.

~~~
gallerdude
Yeah, of the relationships I've been in, the ones where you can be the most
honest are best ones.

------
Spoom
OkCupid. Commented on a blog post she made, we started chatting on there,
eventually I took a Greyhound out to meet her seven months later. Ended up
moving to the US from Canada to be with her.

We started talking in 2007 and we've been married for seven great years, with
a one and a half year old daughter who keeps us on our toes.

------
donatj
OKCupid. She made fun of me. I teased back.

Six years later, two years married, we're still happily giving each other
shit.

------
bovermyer
She's not my spouse yet, but will be soon enough, assuming she says yes.

We were developers together at a previous job.

~~~
swypych
spaces or tabs? Have you asked the question yet?

~~~
bovermyer
Spaces. We're both on the same page.

------
Spooky23
Pizza shop at lunchtime. We were on line and the cashier was a total dope.
This lady in front of me cracked a joke, I laughed and we made eye contact. I
smiled and paid my bill and grabbed a seat.

As fate would have it, I got her pizza by mistake from the waitress, so I
brought it over, sat down and we started talking. I was two hours late getting
back to work. 16 years later, we’re still jabbering.

------
nozzlegear
I met her on World of Warcraft. I was just getting into dungeons for the first
time and her group was looking for a healer. I happened to play a resto shaman
at the time, so I joined and her, her friends and I all hit it off. I joined
their guild, we ran dungeons and our first raids together, we all became good
friends and I started to fall in love with her.

We've been together for almost eight years now, and still play WoW almost
every day. The biggest "mind blow" to me is how different our lives would have
been if her group hadn't been looking for a healer at that exact moment.

Edir: as for how I "knew", I guess it just sort of became obvious. Whenever I
wasn't playing WoW with her I would be thinking "I can't wait to log in and
tell Laura about my day", or "I wonder why Laura isn't online right now,
things aren't as fun without her". I couldn't stop thinking about her, first
as a friend and then as something more.

------
DoreenMichele
High school "typing" class.*

(The following year, they changed the name to _keyboarding._ My pet dinosaur
attended the elopement.)

* Ex spouse, technically.

------
l33tbro
In the wild 18 months prior to Tinder reaching tge tipping point (at a local
beer garden).

Some people tell us we're "lucky" to have met offline, but I really think
that's a pretty antiquated view and wouldn't have cared one photon if we'd met
on a dating app.

Been together about 5 years. Only thing that enhances the quality of our
relationship is measured honesty.

------
bigjimmyk3
I recruited someone to help me play a prank on a friend, and in return she
asked me to find her a date from my university (we attended college in
different cities). She forgot to say "other than you" so I won that one. We
went to see a movie and one of the characters recited a short equation. I knew
she was a math major so I wised off, "You're trying to solve that aren't you?"
She looked at me like I was a ghost, because... she was. Click.

We have been married 20 years and we have three awesome kids. Best prank ever.

~~~
gallerdude
I guess sometimes, you understand someone in a way that no one else has
before.

------
ClaudeHenri
At a party. She is a ... DBA, and I am a developer. I thought that meeting her
was a prank that my friend was playin on me. She is awesome - and has
completely changed my view of Oracle DBAs!

~~~
mattbgates
Any girl that knows her database is a keeper! ;)

------
taserian
A local speed-dating event. 15 years together this upcoming February, and we
have a middle-school age daughter who is a joy (I thought they were supposed
to be challenging at this age?).

------
JoeAltmaier
Stanford engineering dormitory. She was actually in education, got her last
choice for dorm assignment. One of 4 women in a 200-person dorm (CroMem). Lots
of competition!

------
neversorry
I met her 12 years ago when I was in college. She was my neighbor:) After 2
years of friendship we became a couple. How did I know? She always kept me in
check! I get anxious easily and she always finds a way to keep us calm and
stay positive. She is also rock solid when faced with a difficult situation.
We complement each other.

We married in 2015 and we have a kid on the way :)

------
lucozade
Sponsored by the same company through university.

We went out as a part of a group to the pub. She insulted me a lot then put
her foot through a wall. What’s not to love?

Still together 30 years on.

Wouldn’t say it’s hard work. Thinking about it, there’s an old English
expression “the other ‘alf” Pretty much sums it up to be honest.

------
scalalang
I met my girlfriend at hackaton. I am in a time with her. In that team. we
developed a mobile application which evaluate somenoe's profile picture
whether it is good or not. At the end of day of hackaton. She helps my
presentations.

------
drakonka
My partner and I met on Twitter in 2011, but lived on different sides of the
world. We met halfway a few months later and then went on to a conference
together in the same trip (we work in the same industry). That's when we
decided we wanted to make it work. I was already looking to move to one of the
countries in the region, so at that point it made sense to make it the country
he lived in. I moved about a year later.

------
runjake
Our moms worked together and they worked hard to hook us up. I resisted for a
couple years. Mom's persistence won. Now married over 10 years with 3 kids.

------
b3lvedere
On an internet friendship website. Both of use were not really looking for
love, but just someone to talk to occasionally. We just kept talking and
talking :)

------
mattbgates
We were actually together for almost 7 years before we got married, but we are
currently working our second job together.

I had just got back from volunteering (teaching English to Ethiopians) in
Israel. I moved home to live with my mom temporarily. I was jobless, no money,
and with a bachelors in Psychology.

I applied across the boards of Craigslist. No one really replied. I figured, I
taught myself programming when I was younger, why not try for a programming
job? A hit! I went in for my interview and I got hired to fix autobody
collision software in Visual Basic 6.0. I did not have a car at the time, so I
had asked the secretary if I could use her phone to call my brother.

Little did I know.. that woman fell in love with me as soon as I asked that
question. Days later, getting to know everything, I would come see her because
I thought she was nice and she had a laugh that always got to me. Loved that
laugh. Once, I touched her hand, as I did when I was flirting, asking, "my
hands are cold, can you warm them up?" She put them in her lap and said,
"Delighted to warm your hands up." I really didn't even intend for anything
more other than flirting, because you know, staring at a computer screen for 8
hours a day is not the most exciting thing in the world.. so flirting with a
girl for a few minutes seemed like a fun alternative and a break from coding.

Anyways time went on... 3 months and a small raise, during all this time, she
would come over and see how I was, ask me questions like what I was doing
after work, and my thick head never even picked up the hints. Of course, she
was a bit older than me, smoked, had kids, tattoos, and was not really on my
radar or what I would have considered my type.

So my birthday comes.. she asks me, "What are you doing tonight?" I said to
her, "Going to hang out with all the friends I don't have.. would you like to
come?" She said she would love to. So sure enough, I went to the bar, none of
my friends showed up (because I didn't have any), but she was there. I bought
her a drink, she bought me a drink. We ended up having things in common. She
admitted to me that she has had a crush on me ever since I walked in that
first day and asked if I could use her phone. We kissed and the rest is
history.

She later admitted two things to me: Had I not put my hand on hers "to warm
up", she had taken those as hints that I was into her, though for me, I was
just flirting. And the kiss on our first date... solidified her feelings for
me.

And other than a small breakup for about 3 months, we got back together and
have been together ever since, going on 7 years and to date - married on
November 11, 2017 -- today is November 30, 2017.

As for her smoking.. while I told her to not quit for me, I explained to her
that if she continued smoking, that it probably wasn't going to work out
between us because it wasn't something I wanted to live with, so she ended up
quitting smoking. Yeah.. some may call me an asshole for that, because I
wasn't "letting her be herself", but she didn't have to quit, either, and we
would have just gone our separate ways.

As for what happened about getting our second job together -- long story short
-- first job: boss was harassing her, and putting me down. He had absolutely
no knowledge we were dating. I applied to help her get another job and I
applied for myself.. and we both got two separate jobs. I really wanted her
job and she really wanted mine. Her job was looking for two people to hire
(her being one). She mentioned to her new boss who I was and my skillset...
after several weeks of searching, they couldn't find anyone willing to work
those hours or with the skillset I had acquired from my former job, so they
hired me, and I worked two jobs (16 hour days -- 8 AM to 2 AM) for almost 2
years, before the job I had originally gotten failed and laid me off.... so
we've been working together pretty much nonstop since we met.

I mean, if you asked me a decade ago.. I literally had given up on love and no
longer paid attention to it, hence why it took her 3 or 4 months to get my
full attention. I was devastated when the girl of my dreams didn't reciprocate
so I had truly given up and was preparing a life of solitude, and surely, I
didn't mind myself: I'm my best friend. But I was just used to the games most
girls played with me... and I assumed she was no different. Once I had given
up on love is when love found me, I suppose. Workplace romance and love is not
easy -- what if it didn't work out? What if.... you never know, really. But
the opportunity for the spark to happen can happen anywhere. Sure, I may have
not gotten the girl of my dreams, but I do feel as if I am now married to the
woman of my dreams.

~~~
gallerdude
Great story! I like the bit with the cold hands, and how it clued her in. A
little honesty and confidence goes a long way.

------
chrisbennet
We met in college. We were the only students there who had tought ourselves
“C”. We’re still together 30+ years later.

------
kbaautumn
Met her back in elementary school...Started long distance in college, got
married last year and still long distance...

------
danieltillett
Uni - grad school more accurately. That is where all the single hot women with
brains hang out.

------
combatentropy
church

